# OHIO, Grab it up quick



## Balloontyre (Apr 3, 2015)

April 4th 10 am

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/gms/4961839347.html


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 3, 2015)

It's about 5 minutes from me. Not going, taking my daughter Easter egg hunting


----------



## vincev (Apr 3, 2015)

no price.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 3, 2015)

about an hour away from me,but too much to do in the morning by the  time id get there it would be long gone


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 4, 2015)

grab the truck!


----------



## catfish (Apr 4, 2015)

Nice truck. I can't belive no one is going....


----------



## ZOOK (Apr 4, 2015)

Would look nice at my place. Garage sale too. Wonder if it was priced at $50. Bucks???


----------



## catfish (Apr 4, 2015)

ZOOK said:


> Would look nice at my place. Garage sale too. Wonder if it was priced at $50. Bucks???




I think it was $40.00 ........


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Apr 4, 2015)

Oh man!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 4, 2015)

If anyone bought the girls balloon tire to sell let me know


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 6, 2015)

So who ended up with this?


----------



## catfish (Apr 6, 2015)

Not me. I was going to drive out from Cape Cod, but changed my mind.


----------



## partsguy (Apr 7, 2015)

What was in the ad?


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 7, 2015)

Colson bull nose super cruiser, original paint untouched.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 7, 2015)

It was just a cruiser model, super cruisers had the springer and lit rack.  It was a Green on Green colson bullnose Cruiser truss rod model.
Really untouched clean bike.


Nick.


bentwoody66 said:


> Colson bull nose super cruiser, original paint untouched.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 7, 2015)

I still wonder who's stash it will be buried in around here.


----------



## partsguy (Apr 7, 2015)

What was the asking price? Dare I ask...I am never on here when this stuff comes up it seems.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 7, 2015)

It was an estate sale


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 7, 2015)

They didn't list a price on craigslist


----------



## Kato (Apr 7, 2015)

Sold to a guy in a super small green 2 door.......maybe a Chevy Spectrum or ???

Here's the story.....owner had an original estate sale early March and I saw only the rack of the bike in one of the ad pics.
I went up to the sale and asked about the bike - original owners daughter said they were keeping it.

Last weekend ad #2 for estate sale - bike pictured clearly so I e-mailed the lady I had talked to when I went up the 1st time - she remembered me. I couldn't make it up for the start of sale but she said come up early - so I did..........and as I roll in a guy was pushing the bike down the driveway.

I walked up to the garage and the husband of lady I'd talked with was standing inside - - I told him who I was and that I'd emailed with his wife and his mouth dropped and got this sick look. He thought the guy I saw rolling the bike away was me and sold it to him........
Needless to say I was was pretty hot but what am I going to do - get pissed and cause a scene with a nice lady who was selling stuff for her dead Moms estate - not my style. 

I did walk down and talk to the guy - let him know I was the guy they had talked to and he just grabbed it out from under me. 
He didn't seem to care which didn't surprise me too much.......that's the kind of luck I have.

The bike was an all original 1941 Firestone Cruiser Bullnose.....don't think it was a super since it had normal forks.
Paint and chrome looked like they would have cleaned up very nice / original nice.
One side of the tank had a hole in it from a battery being left inside - that was the worst thing on it.

Not sure what the guy bought it for but the lady had told me $150 and it was mine. 
I was going to clean it up for my daughter - she thought it was " ugly-kool with that weird nose tank thing " - she was bummed.

That's the story.......it'll probably pop up on Craiglist, CABE or another site I'd guess.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 8, 2015)

This happens all to often in craigslist situations. I've been burned a few times when owner says they'll hold the bike then suddenly it's gone, bulls$$t. Rob.


----------



## bikiba (Apr 8, 2015)

Kato said:


> Sold to a guy in a super small green 2 door.......maybe a Chevy Spectrum or ???
> 
> Here's the story.....owner had an original estate sale early March and I saw only the rack of the bike in one of the ad pics.
> I went up to the sale and asked about the bike - original owners daughter said they were keeping it.
> ...




Did you give them your name?? And the other guy still got it?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 8, 2015)

First guy who puts money in the owner's hand in exchange for the bike live gets it.
That story sucks, but if I were semi-local,  I would have paid over the phone in advance or been on the scene very early before the doors opened and waited.
Not really surprised of the outcome here.
I emailed the seller and offered 500 for the bike and would arrange all shipping...no response...I did what was in my power to get it to and way it goes...
Chris


----------



## catfish (Apr 8, 2015)

Kato said:


> Sold to a guy in a super small green 2 door.......maybe a Chevy Spectrum or ???
> 
> Here's the story.....owner had an original estate sale early March and I saw only the rack of the bike in one of the ad pics.
> I went up to the sale and asked about the bike - original owners daughter said they were keeping it.
> ...




That sucks. But your not the only one it's happened too. I've had it happen many times. I'm sure other have too.


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 8, 2015)

Does anyone know how much the truck was?


----------



## Kato (Apr 8, 2015)

I did get there an hour earlier than they opened / when the lady told me and I had given her my name.
The other guy did the same - didn't say he wasn't me of course and off he went.
I've been around enough to know money talks / first come first serve, especially these days.

On the truck - I checked it out - really in pretty decent shape - not all rusted out.
They had it running - pretty much all original with a  350 in it.
Underside of doors were pretty solid - heater core was leaking I think - steaming up the inside and starting to drip on passenger side floor.
They have it listed for $5500 - I've attached the C-list ad. I think they would work on that number though - just my opinion.

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/4950689126.html


----------



## bricycle (Apr 8, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> First guy who puts money in the owner's hand in exchange for the bike live gets it.
> That story sucks, but if I were semi-local,  I would have paid over the phone in advance or been on the scene very early before the doors opened and waited.
> Not really surprised of the outcome here.
> I emailed the seller and offered 500 for the bike and would arrange all shipping...no response...I did what was in my power to get it to and way it goes...
> Chris




What difference would paying before hand have done??? You would have been out $500 and the other guy would have gotten it for free....


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 8, 2015)

Kato said:


> I did get there an hour earlier than they opened / when the lady told me and I had given her my name.
> The other guy did the same - didn't say he wasn't me of course and off he went.
> I've been around enough to know money talks / first come first serve, especially these days.
> 
> ...



Thank you, A/C too.


----------



## Kato (Jan 29, 2016)

I think I figured out what happened to the Firestone Super Cruiser that the dude snatched up.
Found this auction link - date is about right and they didn't show the other side of the tank - probably because it was rusted out. Same color combo, front basket........tires trashed and in Cincinnati.

https://www.ebth.com/items/1324731-vintage-firestone-cruiser-bicycle


----------

